# Cooper's Hawk - Pigeon sympathizers should ignore



## BrentC (Oct 30, 2017)

I've been trying to find away to get rid of the pigeons that come to my feeders.  They make a mess and our deck is full of crap.   About a month ago I noticed a pile of feathers in my backyard and I knew a hawk got one.   A day of rejoicing!  One down.
Well today I happened to be at home instead of work and when I took a look outside I saw this Juvenile Cooper's Hawk with a pigeon.  Two down!  Unfortunately missed the catch but it didn't look by much.  I went on the deck which was only 15-20 feet from the hawk.   I didn't seem to bother him so had a chance to get some photos.

1.



Juvenile Cooper&#x27;s Hawk by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.



Juvenile Cooper&#x27;s Hawk by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.



Dinner time by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4.



Juvenile Cooper&#x27;s Hawk by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

5.



Guilty by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

6.



Juvenile Cooper&#x27;s Hawk by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

7.




Juvenile Cooper&#x27;s Hawk by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 30, 2017)

ace, was it a normal pigeon or a wood pigeon? I like wood pigeons, but not the scabby normal ones


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 30, 2017)

On another note I think this is the first time I've seen photos from the lens you use without the TC attached, the colour and sharpness is wonderful.  I really love my Nikon 300mm f/4, way more than my Tamron.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 30, 2017)

birdbonkers84 said:


> ace, was it a normal pigeon or a wood pigeon? I like wood pigeons, but not the scabby normal ones



Thanks.  I believe they are called Rock Pigeons.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 30, 2017)

birdbonkers84 said:


> On another note I think this is the first time I've seen photos from the lens you use without the TC attached, the colour and sharpness is wonderful.  I really love my Nikon 300mm f/4, way more than my Tamron.



Seems I always need the reach so the TC is almost constantly on.  No way I could use it on these shots.  I should probably use it without the TC more often and just crop a little more.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 30, 2017)

BrentC said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> > On another note I think this is the first time I've seen photos from the lens you use without the TC attached, the colour and sharpness is wonderful.  I really love my Nikon 300mm f/4, way more than my Tamron.
> ...


That's what I've been doing if needed, just crop seeing as the images are coming out at 6000 x 4000 pixels.  Once my Tamron is paid off in Feb, It's going on ebay!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 30, 2017)

These are seriously sharp Brent. The color is bright and very nice. That first one reminds me of an old vampire movie


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 30, 2017)

Another great set. Super sharp. Definitely one way to get rid of the pigeons.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 30, 2017)

Excellent set.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 30, 2017)

Great set i want the two where we are to take out a few squirrels.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 31, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> These are seriously sharp Brent. The color is bright and very nice. That first one reminds me of an old vampire movie



Thanks Dean.



RowdyRay said:


> Another great set. Super sharp. Definitely one way to get rid of the pigeons.



Thank you.  If  only I can get him to take one a day.



zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set.



Thank you.



ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great set i want the two where we are to take out a few squirrels.



Nooo not the squirrels.  The squirrels don't give me problems and they co-exist happily with the birds.  I like squirrels.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 31, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > These are seriously sharp Brent. The color is bright and very nice. That first one reminds me of an old vampire movie
> ...


 the ones here don't they chase the Jay's juncos and doves off as well as the chipmunk and they come
In as a group of three and keep emptying the feeder after I just filled it up


----------



## BrentC (Oct 31, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > Dean_Gretsch said:
> ...




I've got a baffle on my feeder pole so they can't climb up to the feeder.  They just pick seeds off the ground.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 31, 2017)

Nice pics. Many downtowns deploy hawk homes to curb pigeon congregation


----------



## baturn (Oct 31, 2017)

Great set!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Oct 31, 2017)

BrentC said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > BrentC said:
> ...


the juncos here like to eat on the ground same with the doves and Jay's


----------



## BrentC (Oct 31, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice pics. Many downtowns deploy hawk homes to curb pigeon congregation




Thanks JC.




baturn said:


> Great set!



Thanks Brian



ZombiesniperJr said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > ZombiesniperJr said:
> ...



Yep, also our Cardinals tend to eat off the floor more often than the feeders as well.


----------



## Havana (Oct 31, 2017)

A wonderful set of images Brent. Hard to say what one is my favourite, but Guilty just wins.


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 31, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice pics. Many downtowns deploy hawk homes to curb pigeon congregation



The city of St. Paul has had a successful Peregrine Falcon nesting and breeding program since 1987. They have cams in some you can watch live when there's chicks. 

So, if you're ever downtown St. Paul and you see some pigeons suddenly take flight and one appears to explode.......yep, falcon dinner.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 1, 2017)

Havana said:


> A wonderful set of images Brent. Hard to say what one is my favourite, but Guilty just wins.



Thank you.


----------



## HavToNo (Nov 4, 2017)

Awesome series Brent.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 5, 2017)

HavToNo said:


> Awesome series Brent.



Thanks Tim.


----------



## Donde (Nov 8, 2017)

That is a really impressive set Brent very sharp and clear and quite an unusual sighting. Life beyond the supermarket is quite grim. I watched a Sharpshined Hawk take a Red-bellied Woodpecker one time. He just plucked the feathers started pulling it apart as soon as he landed on a branch with it.  I think the victims go into shock when they're eaten alive.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 8, 2017)

Donde said:


> That is a really impressive set Brent very sharp and clear and quite an unusual sighting. Life beyond the supermarket is quite grim. I watched a Sharpshined Hawk take a Red-bellied Woodpecker one time. He just plucked the feathers started pulling it apart as soon as he landed on a branch with it.  I think the victims go into shock when they're eaten alive.



Thank you.  I think he is going to be a frequent visitor.   This is the second pigeon I know for sure and the wife spotted him on our fence again a couple days ago.  No catch that time.


----------



## davholla (Nov 10, 2017)

Really wonderful photos, I once saw a sparrowhawk quite near me with a pigeon but sadly no camera to hand.


----------



## Donde (Nov 10, 2017)

Actually we have an open air shopping mall called Chipichape in Cali and pigeons used to be a problem in the eating area. Now the mall plays a recording of a hawk in that area and the pigeons stay away.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 10, 2017)

Wow. Gorgeous set!! I love the first one and #5 the best. Great set.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 10, 2017)

pjaye said:


> Wow. Gorgeous set!! I love the first one and #5 the best. Great set.



Thanks Barb!


----------



## b_twill (Nov 14, 2017)

Great shots!  Glad you were able to get them!
Our feeders our equal opportunity also.  I'll spot a coopers or sharp shinned buzzing the feeders occasionally...and will have evidence of nature in action once or twice a year.


----------



## Fstop- (Nov 15, 2017)

Nice shoots, lucky opportunity.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 15, 2017)

b_twill said:


> Great shots!  Glad you were able to get them!
> Our feeders our equal opportunity also.  I'll spot a coopers or sharp shinned buzzing the feeders occasionally...and will have evidence of nature in action once or twice a year.



Thanks.  I have shots of a Sharp Shinned perching on my fence from earlier this year as well.    I do see red-tails in the ravine out back but have yet to see one visit my backyard.



Fstop- said:


> Nice shoots, lucky opportunity.



Thank you.


----------

